# 50590 and 52353



## CaraMelCPC (Feb 25, 2010)

Good Morning! Can I bill 50590 for a renal stone and 52353 for the ureteral stone if they are both performed on the same side? I thought I had information that would justify this with a modifier 59 but I am unable to locate it. Thanks so much!


----------



## LTibbetts (Mar 1, 2010)

Check your NCCI edits whenever you are unsure in these situations. This one lists a 1 next to it, so you are allowed to (with the proper modifier), when it is necessary and when documentation supports it.  Use the link below. I have a shortcut on my desktop so I can reference it whenever I need to.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/NCCIEHOPPS/list.asp#TopOfPage


----------

